# Shampoo for dry skin



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anyone used " Pearls Au Lait " milk bath moisturizing shampoo ? Our Isabelle has dry skin and is always digging and scratching . Someone told me to try oatmeal shampoo , but that didn't help . I'm going to try the milk shampoo , I just wanted others thoughts on it .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have always thought the Milk bath was sort of a waste of money personally. I use a shampoo called Miracle Coat. It is the only one I will use now. I have tried many others and always went back to Miracle Coat. Dry flakes show up like crazy on a Rottweilers black coat. With this brand shampoo and conditioner, I don't have any of that. There coat is super shiny also.


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was going to try Miracle Coat . If the milk shampoo doesn't work , I'll switch to it .


----------



## Expo (Jan 27, 2008)

Look at Laser Lites East shampoo/conditoner cost more but will last long time, it is dilluted 10 to 1. This is what we use on our show dogs. Make sure whatever shampoo you use it has the proper pH level. If wrong pH level will cause dry and itching skin problems. The pH level in dog shampoo and human shampoo are different. You may also want to look at a Antimicrobial shampoo to get rid of all skin itching/scratching by a company called Canine Relief. All dogs get problems sometime or another and the way they get it is transmitted through the paws. Think about it they walk all over the place and you do not know what they are walking through. If another dog had problem and your dog walked through the area where the dog who had the problem your dog could get the problem, just like humans transmitting a problem to from one person to another.


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## MyDog M*A*S*H (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe it is not the shampoo but the food. What food are you feeding your Dog ?




BriMac35 said:


> Has anyone used " Pearls Au Lait " milk bath moisturizing shampoo ? Our Isabelle has dry skin and is always digging and scratching . Someone told me to try oatmeal shampoo , but that didn't help . I'm going to try the milk shampoo , I just wanted others thoughts on it .


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I like the Kenic products. Here is the link.. 
http://www.glo-marr-kenic.com/catalog.htm


----------

